

Ask HN: Need help/advise on a good Windows virtual server hosting company/plan? - ramiyer21a

I need to host a ASP.NET web-app and am looking for a good Windows 2008 virtual server hosting company.
======
moonlighter
Have you considered Amazon AWS? EC2 in particular? They offer Win2008 server
images you have complete control over.

~~~
ramiyer21a
I have considered AWS but am not sure about persistent storage. I use the disk
to store some uploaded files. May be I should transition storing everything in
the DB?

------
PonyGumbo
I've used both ORCSWeb and Rackspace Cloud. I'm very happy with Rackspace
Cloud so far (I've been there almost a year).

~~~
ramiyer21a
Thank you for the suggestions - Isn't Rackspace a little expensive - compared
with AWS? Not looked at ORCSWeb yet.

~~~
PonyGumbo
It may very well be - I haven't looked at AWS pricing since their Win2k8 plans
came online. ORCS has some high-profile supporters (Hanselman comes to mind),
but I had a lot of downtime in the six months I used them.

